# MSI Radeon R9 290X Gaming 4 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2014)

MSI's Radeon R9 290X Gaming comes with the company's well-known TwinFrozr dual-fan cooler, which should improve temperatures and noise levels over the AMD reference design significantly. The card is also overclocked out of the box for some extra performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## Slomo4shO (Feb 24, 2014)

From your overclock figures, seems you have a PowerColor R9 290X PCS+ on hand that you will be releasing a review for. I looking forward to seeing it in action as the word is that it is competitive with the Tri-X. Also, it is possible for you to include VRM temps in your future reviews?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 24, 2014)

I have the 290 version of this card and love it. And my card is whisper quiet even clocked out higher then the tpu review sample. Great review wizz!


----------



## ZeroFM (Feb 24, 2014)

i disappoint , all 290(X) cards under load have 40dbA+ ...


----------



## zzzaac (Feb 24, 2014)

Got the 290 Gaming version. And it's been great both performance wise and temps/sound wise. Great review W1zz, also good to see that you got rid of the special "reviewer's bios" , which the general user won't have

How are MSI Twin Frozr's like on crossfire?


----------



## Relayer (Feb 25, 2014)

zzzaac said:


> Got the 290 Gaming version. And it's been great both performance wise and temps/sound wise. Great review W1zz, also good to see that you got rid of the special "reviewer's bios" , which the general user won't have
> 
> How are MSI Twin Frozr's like on crossfire?


^This. Companies can't be allowed to do this.

Too bad the same wasn't done for the 780 ti Gaming outing it for it's special reviewer O/C settings.  



			
				 Brent Justice said:
			
		

> LINK
> Hi guys, we are in contact with MSI to find out what is going on. I just got off the phone with Mark Tran at MSI and they are going to look into why one card might install at 1020 (OC mode) and another card might install at 980 (Gaming Mode.)
> 
> The modes supported are clearly advertised on MSI's website, and every mode advertised is covered under warranty. The modes can easily be switched between by installing MSI's Gaming App and with a one button press be changed from Gaming Mode to OC Mode. MSI suggests installing this app, and running the card at its maximum OC Mode supported on the card for the best performance. Since we tested at the advertised and supported OC Mode of the video card, our results are representative of what you will also get performance wise.
> ...



I notice in your review the 780 ti is listed @ 1020MHz, so you got the special Reviewer sample like [H] did that had a special O/C setting applied.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2014)

We know what team wizz is on lol and jk wizz.. mind sharing the bios hmm?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> We know what team wizz is on lol and jk wizz.. mind sharing the bios hmm?


the bios is in our bios collection, uploaded a while ago


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2014)

Relayer said:


> I notice in your review the 780 ti is listed @ 1020MHz, so you got the special Reviewer sample like [H] did that had a special O/C setting applied.


yup, but I did some retesting and the performance difference is <1%, and power heat noise are almost exactly the same, so no point redoing everything.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 25, 2014)

Why is "Limited memory OC potential despite Hynix chips" listed under "pros"?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2014)

VulkanBros said:


> Why is "Limited memory OC potential despite Hynix chips" listed under "pros"?


Because I put it in the wrong place. fixed.


----------



## Relayer (Feb 25, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> yup, but I did some retesting and the performance difference is <1%, and power heat noise are almost exactly the same, so no point redoing everything.


Well, don't you think it should at least be mentioned in the value and conclusion? I mean you called them out on it with the 290X, why not the 780 ti? Still a dodgy practice, IMO.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2014)

Relayer said:


> Well, don't you think it should at least be mentioned in the value and conclusion? I mean you called them out on it with the 290X, why not the 780 ti? Still a dodgy practice, IMO.


I didn't know at the time. Let me add a sentence to the conclusion now


----------



## Relayer (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks, W1zzard. I commend you.  

Considering the recent uproar on retail vs. reviewer cards and refusing to use a bios setting other than what the card came out of the box with (not you but other sites), you think we'd hear more about this. Where's Toms, PCPer, TR, etc...? Especially considering not only do the cards not come set the way the review cards were out of box, but they require you to install O/C'ing software to set the cards that way for retail samples.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey wizz thanks for the update o  the bios. Any news on a review on the same twin frozn iv gaming but the 290 one?

Also did you flash the non UEFI bios? 

Im curious is there a way to make the card run at its rated clock speed, the speed the msi app sets the core to when the oc tab is selected vs not using any other software?


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm just hoping with the news of Maxwell's Litecoin mining prowess vs. higher efficiency, might see some draw back in the "outrageously stupid retail prices" that has been going on at least here in the States.  There's enough of a financial argument for a GTX750Ti OC "hashing ability" that we might at least see slight roll-back.  If for no other reason than some folks putting off a huge investment with the premise that some other 28Nm Maxwell might come before a true full Enthusiast with Denver on 20Nm. 

Why wouldn't Nvidia make Maxwell on say 240mm2 Dia; offering something between the GTX760-770 with the low power and "hashing" that's more like a R9 280X all for $300.  Competing with a 50% smaller chip and say 140W TDP would be a big boon.  Waiting almost all of 2014 for 20Nm is nut's, as a marketing guy I'd be beating down every door to get that product now!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Im curious is there a way to make the card run at its rated clock speed, the speed the msi app sets the core to when the oc tab is selected vs not using any other software?


Not sure what you are asking. The BIOSes are in about BIOS collection. No plans to review the 290 non-X at the moment.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Not sure what you are asking. The BIOSes are in about BIOS collection. No plans to review the 290 non-X at the moment.


Ok the little program that comes with the card has 3 settings. OC mode/normal/silent. You click the oc mode and the clock goes upto 1007MHz

So I don't want to use that silly program, Id rather have no software clocking my card up from it's stock 977MHz.

If you need Ill post a few screen shots of the program if you need.

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2014)

So don't install the program?

edit: oh I get it now

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/...MSI&model=R9+290X&interface=&memType=&memSize=

The 3 BIOSes marked as "Gaming". 1040 MHz are the reviewer BIOSes


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Not sure what you are asking. The BIOSes are in about BIOS collection. No plans to review the 290 non-X at the moment.


Here you can make sense of my gibberish haha..

Oh and if you click on the snowflake it ramps the fans up to 100% for 45 seconds.

Silent mode and what it sets the clocks at.







Gaming mode and clock speed






And this is OC mode and clocks


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2014)

Slomo4shO said:


> From your overclock figures, seems you have a PowerColor R9 290X PCS+ on hand that you will be releasing a review for. I looking forward to seeing it in action as the word is that it is competitive with the Tri-X. Also, it is possible for you to include VRM temps in your future reviews?


I know mines the same card but its the NON (x) version and did a 3DMark 2013 Extreme run and my vregs were nice and cool. Just for reference if anybody wanted to know.
Card Was clocked at 1100/1404MHz stock volts

And yes Wizz if you could in the future add the Vreg temp's that just be great.


----------



## NeoXF (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure how or why I should take these reviews serious when you guys can't even be bothered to update to the latest drivers of at least the card you are reviewing... Hell, Catalyst 14.2 Beta v1.3 just came out moments ago, tho they came out after the review, I said it to make a point.

And don't anyone give me that "we/they only use WHQL drivers", because that's complete BS. When a new card comes out, what... you wait maybe even 2 months before reviewing, just because launch day drivers for it are "only" Beta? Nope.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2014)

I think you should maybe look at past reviews, Wizz has done a few with beta drivers.

And I believe he uses a certain driver for a given time for consistency? 

Given enough time he changes drivers, but sorry it isn't fast enough for your liking


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Given enough time he changes drivers, but sorry it isn't fast enough for your liking


I'm adding Thief right now to our test suite and then will look into starting a new rebench on latest drivers .. which will take like 2 weeks non stop work. oh and I'm moving to a new apartment right now, buying everything new (Amazon, where are my bed sheets?), and figuring out the best way to give you thermal camera recordings of graphics cards, with audio recordings.

Have you done any testing how much of a difference there is between the driver you'd like me to use and the driver I used?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2014)

By my testing Wizz I find the 13.12 to be the best one overall.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 26, 2014)

Can I ask why Wizz still use catalyst 13.11 beta 9.4 for review ?
And can you add some RTS game like Shogun 2 or Rome II or Company of Heroes 2 or Civilization V please.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2014)

Id guess its one of the better benchmark drivers out there


----------



## Frogger (Feb 26, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> and figuring out the best way to give you thermal camera recordings of graphics cards, with audio recordings.


Hoping you get it all worked out soon.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 26, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> I'm moving to a new apartment right now, buying everything new (Amazon, where are my bed sheets?), and figuring out the best way to give you thermal camera recordings of graphics cards, with audio recordings.
> 
> Have you done any testing how much of a difference there is between the driver you'd like me to use and the driver I used?



Use plastic sheeting like the rest of us do! Are you moving cross country, or continent?


Will Mantle be a feature in future testing as well?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2014)

Steevo said:


> Will Mantle be a feature in future testing as well?



as soon as it's stable enough and it's a realistic assumption that people use it for everyday gaming in supported titles


----------



## Steevo (Feb 26, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> as soon as it's stable enough and it's a realistic assumption that people use it for everyday gaming in supported titles


Like Physx?


----------



## Relayer (Feb 27, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> as soon as it's stable enough and it's a realistic assumption that people use it for everyday gaming in supported titles


Are you keeping up with it's progress and performance?



Steevo said:


> Like Physx?


AMD won't keep Mantle to itself, IMO.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 27, 2014)

When are they going to share Mantle?

With talk of improvements coming to DirectX and OpenGL at the upcoming GDC they need to pull their finger out.


----------



## Relayer (Feb 28, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> When are they going to share Mantle?
> 
> With talk of improvements coming to DirectX and OpenGL at the upcoming GDC they need to pull their finger out.


Not sure if serious? It's still in beta. They don't even have an SDK yet. 

Besides that, considering they are in on the talks for changes in DX and OpenGL with the other hardware venders and Microsoft to offer (more) direct hardware access, which is what Mantle does, it might well be underway.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 28, 2014)

Sure it's in beta, but it's also being used in a retail game already, soon to be two. My point is I don't see how beyond the initial batch annouced devs, that as more time goes by other devs will be less inclined to support it the longer it remains exlusive to one vendor, especially with these recent annoucements.

Vendor agnostic is the way to go after all.

Anyway AMD have said they will make their plans clearier at the GDC too:
http://techreport.com/news/26097/am...ectx-update-will-outline-mantle-future-at-gdc


----------



## alen.babacic (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I just ordered 2 of thease today. with a  i7-4930K and other parts for my new rig, They arrive in 7 - 20 days :-/ Im sure i will see better results than this. This is a 0 day review. But anyway This card in xfire will chew up anything you through at it spit it out and not even break a sweat.


----------

